# XMass LEDS? or a commercial string you can grow with??



## Le Napolitan (Dec 29, 2008)

Has anyone looked into any different x mass led lights or a commercial setup that could be used to grow? Like a really bright string... There has to be something that can easily be converted... ya know.. anyone know of anything? I have read the thread of wiring a new led panel... but wouldnt it be sick if u could just grab a xmass string hook it up with a little fan or some ****...  iono 


overgrow the planet


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 29, 2008)

hmm... I did has 6 x mas light leds...   I'm holding  in case anyone try it out... 

didn't wanna be fool if I'm the one that try it out lol  unless anyone has done this?   I got it from dollar store lol...


----------



## Le Napolitan (Dec 29, 2008)

it would be really sweet if we could find a pre fab string of leds that could produce marijuana...  hella sweet... I have seen a bunch of different types...   of led strings.. wonder if there are any powerful enough .. someone will def know..


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 29, 2008)

Won't work very well man. They don't make Christmas lights anywhere near bright enough to support a grow. Not only that, but leds only emit a very specific wavelength of light, so you would have to do some actual research to see if the christmas lights would emit the correct wavelengths to support photosynthesis. Most led christmas lights are under half a watt each, and to grow effectively you need about 3 watts per led. Plants might live under them, but that about all they'll do, except besides look ugly. It would be cool if it could happen though.


----------



## Le Napolitan (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats what I am trying to figure out... If ANY of these LED strings actually have enough wattage... I am not even specifically talking xmass as in the colored lights... they have every different color including straight white red blue and like a million different wattages... and also if the LED string from homedepot made for x mass had say 1/2 less watts but cost 1/50 of these led ufos then it would make perfect sense to just get a junk load of these cheap strings... rig them up ingeniously with a reflector little 12v fans and rox out with barely any heat so that LEO doesnt know what the heck is going on... Where I live... they scan with heat sensors... yes VIRGINIA SUCKS .. but I want to do a LED grow with out the massive amounts of money on these bullstuff ufos... that dont even work very well.... I mean fahk... I am just in a rock and a hard place.... can LEO pick up a 400-600 watter inside a house ..? I have been raided before.. in NC... all they did down there was take my lights, ganja, money and give me probation for a 4x150 hps grow..,.. I work in the food service industry.. get paid 400+ a week.. I pay 1000$ for my spot a month... I am able to get a 400 or 600 watter... but I CANT go back to jail or even get handcuffs put on me... I lost everything when LEO busted me the first time a cpl years back... I am just now getting back on my feet..  Some cheap LEDs with no heat could be my savior......  but iono I can drop 200 bucks on my lights... but I want to actually get a little decent stash... not like barely an ounce.. I want to harvest about 1/2 lb a month. at least.. ANY help would be great...  I am just so afraid of the heat by the HPS/HIDs,.... ANY info would be highly highly appreciated...



 overgrow the planet


----------



## Growdude (Dec 30, 2008)

Le Napolitan said:
			
		

> I want to harvest about 1/2 lb a month. at least.. ANY help would be great...  I am just so afraid of the heat by the HPS/HIDs,.... ANY info would be highly highly appreciated...



You are dreaming to think your going to get anything close to that with LED's let alone Christmas lights :rofl:

Your best bet is using CFL's or T5 but you still wont get that much per month.


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 30, 2008)

Everyone wants the holy grail of lights...... HUGE lumens.... No heat and low electricity bills.....

I will say that judging your harvest by weight is not really an accurate  way to judge your harvest.......I have seen some KILLER stuff  grown under floros that was VERY light and airy, but WOW, it hit like a hammer....  Densness is not everything, more of a commercial quality than anything.....

Look at it this way..... would you rather have a pound of stuff that you can smoke all night and not get you where you want to go, or would you rather have an ounce of stash that is a one hit wonder????

Quality is all about proper growin.. proper harvest... proper curing.....


Not necessarily how thick and dense the bud is.


EDIT HERE:::

Wow.. I went on a lil rant here heh


----------



## Le Napolitan (Dec 30, 2008)

high grade is high grade of course... im not saying that...  i guess as of right now there is no cheap led setup...  i have been growing since i was in the 6th grade... pot..  my max yields tech easily obtain gram/watt off hps..  i just cant take the heat


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 30, 2008)

:chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 30, 2008)

I read someplace that if you take an LED flashlight and tape red construction paper over the end it will enhance your FRIGGING FLOWERING [email protected]!!!!r#[email protected]#$%@:angrywife: :angrywife: :angrywife: :angrywife: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey man, the only way I can see those lights working is if you put them ON the plant like you do a Christmas tree. Still thats sayin it COULD work that way, so I say go for it and keep us posted. I have guesses about the outcome, but I guess in your situation trying wont hurt (or put ya in jail, so why not?)


----------

